# Pipes knock ALL DAY after toilet runs!!!!



## Quiet77 (Jul 17, 2007)

Bought a Brand new house by Choice Homes 3 years ago; they used a bootleg plumber. Water temp never right; does not get hot. Called them several times; told that it was correct. Later, pipe burst in wall when house was less than 2 years old. They tried to deny that it was under warranty. Finally got them out, and they fixed it, but tore up wall and repair work looks shoddy. Now, a year later, I hear pipes knocking in my wall ALL day long, as if they are threatening to burst, after the toilet runs. Toilet runs, then pipes knock loudly. Toilet started running louder a couple of months ago, then the pipes started knocking loudly. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Deacon (Jul 17, 2007)

It sounds as though you found some plumbers that cut to many corners.  Maybe they also cut corners on NOT properly securing the pipes to the framing.  Water pipes always want to move because of the pressure introduced into them during "turn ons/offs".  If not properly secured behind the wall, they will "have their own beat" with a constant annoying tune that is not made to dance to!!


----------



## buick8 (Jul 17, 2007)

Sounds like "water hammer"; every piping system is different and sometimes they are perfect to set up a pressure wave which will travel back and forth inside the pipe; this pressure wave is created when the water rushing through the pipes stops suddenly when a valve turns off, as it does when the toilet tank is full. It is not impossible for these waves to continue to go back and forth in the pipes for a long time under the right conditions; there was even a huge pump [Humphrey Liquid-piston engine] built in England in the early 20th century which used this principle to pump water and one still exists in Australia.You can try turning the water supply valve under the toilet tank about 1/2 way off, just so it starts to slow the water flow to the tank some. Try it pinched off different amounts and see if it has any effect on the problem. You can get a licensed plumber and they will know where to buy an air chamber: it is a small device which connects to the water pipes and has a rubber bladder inside which holds compressed air. The water will surge against the bladder and it will absorb the energy of the flowing water trying to stop, and it will not jar the pipes so badly. Hope this helps you.


----------

